# Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft



## Takeda (29. August 2010)

*Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

Hallo miteinander.

nun, wie der Titel schon sagt, plagt mich ein dummes Problem.

und zwar: 
meine Tastatur hängt manchmal mit der Eingabe hinterher, vor allem in Spielen. Hab mir jetz BC2 zugelegt, und da nervt das mächtig.
Ich drücke vorwärts und lass die Taste los, und er läuft für weitere 3-5 sek einfach immernoch gradaus, allerdings kann ich mit der Maus immernoch steuern. Hab ich in dem Moment übrigens grad geschossen, schiesst er auch noch diese 3-5 sek lang.
das is aber wie gesagt nicht nur bei diesem Spiel so, ebenso bei Battlefield Heroes, aber auch bei C&C Alarmstufe rot 3 oder sogar bei warcraft III! da hab ich das nämlich das erste mal überhaupt direkt bemerkt, als plötzlich das bild einfach nich mehr aufhörte zu scrollen.
und wenn ich dann öfter's während diesem vorgang die maustasten drücke, bekomm ich iwann ein permanentes piepen aus dem rechner, eben so lang, wie dieser vorgang von statten geht.

edit: da fällt mir noch was ein, jedes mal, kurz bevor das auftritt, ruckelt das spiel minimal, grad, wenn neben mir was explodiert oder so, tritt das problem ein)

Zu den Daten:
Ich besitze eine Sidewinder X4, habe allerdings auch eine PS/2-Tastatur probiert, und nichts hat sich geändert.

meine Maus is von Raptor-Gaming, eine LM1, auch USB.

System: Core 2 Duo E84000 auf 3,2 GHz, 4 GB OCZ 1066er DDR2, P5Q Mainboard, Geforce 8800GT (AMP! von Zotac, also schon übertaktet), und hab 4 Western Digital Festplatten drin, mit jeweils 500, 2x640 und 1 T. und vllt. noch wichtig: ASUS Xonar DX1 soundkarte

Dachte mir, dass das vllt. iwie an der Platte liegen könnte, hab's dann auf eine andere installiert, aber das Problem bleibt gleich (bei jedem Spiel)

hab ebenso sinnlose Hintergrunddienste beendet, alles, was sich iwie zwischen eingabe und rechner schalten könnte (vllt. hab ich was vergessen?), hab auch mein antivirenprog mal deaktiviert, ebenso spybot, und von den startprozessen und -diensten läuft nur noch das allernötigste.

- keine Änderung

als ich meinen Rechner vor 2 Jahren erworben hab, war diese Problem wie gesagt nie aufgetaucht, es is erst seit einiger Zeit, aber auch schon länger, als ich die neue Tasta besitze.

Hab schon überall gesucht, hab nur rausgefunden, dass einige andere auch dieses Problem haben, aber nirgendwo fand ich eine Lösung.

wäre froh, wenn man mir helfen könnte 

grüße Takeda


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

Hört sich nach einem Treiberproblem an.

Hast du denn den neusten Treiber für die Tastatur drauf?


----------



## >ExX< (29. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

Er hat ja geschrieben dass es nicht an der Tasta liegt, weil er ja auch schon ne andere Tastatur per PS2 Anschluss angeschlossen hatte, und da war das Problem ja auch da.

Also bei meinem Laptop hab ich im Mozilla Firefox und bei CoD 4 manchmal Lags, was aber nicht am Internet liegt, sonder irgendwie am Laptop, so für ne halbe sekunde bleibt dann das Spiel stehen, und Firefox hängt dann für manchmal sogar 5 Sekunden, besonders wwenn ich neue Tabs öffne.
Weis aber nicht ob das was mit deinem Problem was zu tun hat


----------



## Hatuja (29. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

Hast du mal versucht, wie sich die Tastatur verhält, wenn die nicht übertaktest?
Da können die wunderlichsten Dinge bei raus kommen...


----------



## Takeda (30. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

hab im BIOS mal alles wieder standartisiert - keine änderung


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

So doof es auch klingt, aber hast du den aktuellesten Chipsatztreiber drauf?

Vielleicht macht ja ein alter Chipsatz-Treiber in Verbindung mit Windows stress?!


----------



## Lartens (30. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch einmal. 
Rechner neu aufgesetzt. Alles auf den neusten Stand gebrahct. Im Ergebnis hat es nichts gebracht.
Dann habe ich mein Zimmer umgeräumt und im dem Zuge die USB Ports gewechselt und siehe da es ward alles wunderbar. Umgesteckt. Fehler reproduzierbar. evtl. hilft es.


----------



## >ExX< (30. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

Kannst du villeicht den Tasta Treiber installieren, und irgendwie die Polling Rate höher stellen?


----------



## Takeda (30. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

also, chipsatz-treiber hab ich vor paar tagen erst den neuesten raufgehaun, weil ich auch schon dachte, das könnte n prob sein. das mit den USB-Ports... ja, sowas hab ich schonmal gelesen, hab ich schon probiert, die vorderen benutzt, hinten, verschiedene.... nun ich hab ja drei sachen per usb dranklemmen, tasta, maus, und wlan-stick. 
und hab geschaut wegen der polling rate, allerdings geht das nich... sendet USB nich sowieso fest alle 8 ms oder sowas?

ich werd jetz nochmal bisschen mit den USB-Ports rumprobieren.
wenn's geklappt hat, meld ich mich wieder, wenn nicht, dann schweige ich vorerst, und bin fest am probieren  

aber danke für die tipps!


----------



## Takeda (31. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

ok, also scheint wohl wunder gewirkt zu haben! bis jetz seit paar stunden das prob nich mehr, allerdings dafür punkbuster, abstürze, aber ja, das is ja normal  also haben wir des rätsels lösung wohl gefunden! 
wieso auch immer so ein blöder fehler durch sowas passiert.

danke für die ganze Hilfe hier


----------



## >ExX< (31. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

Dann musst du wohl den Punkbuster aktualisieren
Falls du nicht weis wie das funktioniert kannste fragen^^

Aber hoffen wir mal das es auch über längere Zeit weiterhin funktioniert


----------



## Takeda (31. August 2010)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

ok zu früh gefreut... still suffering by this bug -.- ging wohl iwie nur gestern.

es is jedes mal, sogar unabhängig von explosionen mit einem, der Zeit entsprechendem, Ruckeln verbunden.
und umstecken hat dann also doch nix geholfen.... hab alle 8 plätze ausprobiert. kann man iwie die controler runterhaun und neu rauf?
und ja punkbuster hab ich schon geupdatet, und BC2 auch eingetragen aber iwie... es gehn so 6 runden und ab dann haut er mich regelmäßig raus, aber naja, ein neustart behebt das... für ca weitere 6 runden


----------



## r0nnes (27. April 2015)

*AW: Eingabe der Tastatur verzögert sich oft*

Als ich habe das Problem auf verschiedenen Systemen sowohl mit der Logitech G510 kabeltastatur als auch mit der Logitech M320 Kabellos. 
Ich habe es auch schon seit Jahren und es nervt mich immer wieder besonders bei Battlefield, wenn ich gerade über die strasse renne und auf einmal aus dem nichts bleib ich einfach stehen, als ob ich die "w" taste losgelassen hätte. Erst nach wiederholtem drücken der "w" taste laufe ich weiter, was besonders nervig ist, wenn man gerade beschossen wird.  Jedoch ist mir diese Problem bisher eigentlich nur bei Battlefield aufgefallen, sowohl bei Teil 3 als auch bei Teil 4.
Bei War Thunder z.B. ist es mir seit anderthalb Jahren noch nie aufgefallen. Mein altes System war ein AMD 960 BE mit Asus m4a87TD board,16gb Corsair VS 1333 und ner gtx560ti, wo ich Win 7 ultimate auf ner Samsung 840 Pro laufen hatte ( Anfangs mit ner OCZ agility 60GB ). 
 Mein aktuelles System ist komplett Neu mit i7 4770k MSI G-45 Platine mit 16GB Avexir2666Mhz  und ner gtx970 von MSI Gaming, wo ich Win8.1 pro 64bit auf ner Samsung850 Pro laufen habe.
Also kann es auch nicht am Windows liegen. Ich habe auch schon eine Ps2 Tastatur angeschlossen und getestet - mit ernüchternden ergebnis, da der Fehler dort auch war.
Im Hintergrund lief auf dem alten system Kaspersky 2014 auf dem neuen System Kaspersky 2015. Dessen abschaltung aber nicht half  :/
Den Versuch mit verschieden Ports hab ich schon durch, der half auch nicht ^^ Somal es ja auch auf völlig verschiedenen Systemen war.
Irgendwelche Innovativen lösungsvorschläge ^^ ?


----------

